# Rubik's New Zealand Speedcubing Championships 2010



## jbrungar (Mar 28, 2010)

The Rubik's New Zealand Speedcubing Championships 2010 will take place on July 10, 2010 in Wellington, New Zealand. Check the following for more information.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealand2010

http://www.speedcubing.co.nz


----------



## SebCube (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no I get back from Australia on the 7th from an Archery comp (see my signature) so I don't think ill be able to come, ill talk to my dad about it.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet, im there.


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a possibility.


Spoiler



Yeah, I'll be there


----------



## Reptile (Apr 26, 2010)

Any Welly cubers wanting to have some practice sessions before then?
A motivating kick in the rear would really get me going and some help convincing GF to compete would be awesome  (she's in the high 40 average mark and I'm mid 20s).

PM me if interested.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

Lolwellycubers. NZ cubers are rare enough >.<


----------



## Reptile (Apr 27, 2010)

This is true, only found 1 other cuber by chance (cubing in manners mall for the win) and he was a 3 minute solver..
This is with all of my bus practice I have been doing lately - lucky my type C never pops .


----------



## Simkiss93 (May 11, 2010)

What time will the comp be starting/finishing? Is it 10-4 like last time? I need to know so I can book my flights.


----------



## Faz (May 11, 2010)

Site down or something? It keeps redirecting me to bing search.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2010)

Yes I think the site is down.

Simkiss93: Perhaps it would be a good idea to plan for 9-5, although I think it will be the same hours as last year.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 11, 2010)

Ill do some practice with you if you come over to Masterton


----------



## Reptile (May 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Ill do some practice with you if you come over to Masterton


:fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Site down or something? It keeps redirecting me to bing search.



Are you going?

Make sure to bring back some WR's with you.


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Site down or something? It keeps redirecting me to bing search.
> ...





fazrulz said:


> It's a possibility.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I would expect better from you...


----------



## jbrungar (May 13, 2010)

Sorry yes it was down, but back up now, I was fixing some problems that was causing some peoples emails to bounce and some to not be able to get on the site.

I am not sure about times right now, but it will most likely be the same as last year.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

REVIVE

Good luck Faz.


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck Dene.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh sweet its getting pretty close now. Im still yet to pay my registration, better do that tomorrow. I should be in town friday night if anyone wants to do something.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 8, 2010)

is it really in his backyard?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> is it really in his backyard?



No thats World Champs silly billy.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Reptile (Jul 8, 2010)

If anyone wants to do anything, PM me with cell number. I live in Welly and uber keen to do something !


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Oh sweet its getting pretty close now. Im still yet to pay my registration, better do that tomorrow. I should be in town friday night if anyone wants to do something.



Dinner saturday night with reptile etc?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sweet its getting pretty close now. Im still yet to pay my registration, better do that tomorrow. I should be in town friday night if anyone wants to do something.
> ...



Its a possibility, Emily and I have to be on the 6.55 train (I think) so that sounds pretty good.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 9, 2010)

Wont be there cos my parents wont take me cos I never practise and it costs money xP

Good luck to everyone though


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2010)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 9, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:
rare post is rare. Imma be lurking occasionally 
Still 18sec average but I guess that's pretty good considering I do an avg. of 12 like... once a month?


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 9, 2010)

live.speedcubing.co.nz


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

(9.88), 9.56, (8.90), 9.55, 9.02 = 9.38

Go Dene!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 10, 2010)

Faz, mate, you'd better set at least one record!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

I predict 3x3 average broken once, and 2 sub 8s, but neither sub 7.08 
Come on Faz


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2010)

AHH WORLD RECORD


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, I thought there were 3 rounds, not two.
I take back my predictions


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 10, 2010)

I predict 2x2 single not broken...
I also predict 5x5 single broken


----------



## JackJ (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm really hoping for a nice OH single and average. Maybe not sub WR, but close. I hope Faz gets times that satisfy him most of all though.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, Faz: 18.59, 19.09, (20.36), (17.53), 19.52 = 19.07
Sq1 19.07 average.

Edit: And Dene got 21.48. Nice scrambles?


----------



## pappas (Jul 10, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I'm really hoping for a nice OH single and average. Maybe not sub WR, but close. I hope Faz gets times that satisfy him most of all though.



He's already got a really good single and a fairly good avg.


----------



## pappas (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wow, Faz: 18.59, 19.09, (20.36), (17.53), 19.52 = 19.07
> Sq1 19.07 average.
> 
> Edit: And Dene got 21.48. Nice scrambles?



How do you know this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Faz: 18.59, 19.09, (20.36), (17.53), 19.52 = 19.07
> ...



Live Results

(It was listed earlier in this thread.)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 10, 2010)

Good job to feliks in 3x3, and i'm not sure if that OH is good for him or not.


----------



## pappas (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



My bad.:fp I haven't been following this thread.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 10, 2010)

Still got finals... There's a chance.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 10, 2010)

I would just like to point out that his first round average is the first ever official average where the worst time was sub-10.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Faz sucks at BLD 
nlCuber22: Yeah. Crazy O_O


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Faz 4x4: (0:50.66), 0:41.30, (0:35.55), 0:41.72, 0:44.86 = 42.63
WR single.

Edit: no it's not. I was informed that was WR. Soooo close.

Edit 2: [11:44] <aronpm> wr is dan's 35.46 
That was typo. Dan's was 36.46.

WORLD RECORD!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ [11:44] <DanCohen> **** [11:44] <DanCohen> jklasdfjkfsdajkajk [11:44] <DanCohen> ****ity **** **** [11:44] <DanCohen> god damnit


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2010)

Well done Feliks!

I swear he hasn't practised 4x4x4 much recently


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> ^^ [11:44] <DanCohen> **** [11:44] <DanCohen> jklasdfjkfsdajkajk [11:44] <DanCohen> ****ity **** **** [11:44] <DanCohen> god damnit



LOL


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

[12:45] <DanCohen> 1:13.47 avg 
[12:45] <DanCohen> o thank god 


SOOO close again 
Now he's close to single and average, but not quite D:


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 10, 2010)

CONGRATS FELIKS!


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

cong Faz!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

WAT

9.36 (14.11) 8.02 8.19 (7.94) = 8.52 

WAT


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WAT
> 
> 9.36 (14.11) 8.02 8.19 (7.94) = 8.52
> 
> WAT



LEIK FER SRS?!!!


----------



## janelle (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow congrats


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

CONGCONGCONGCONGCONG

sub 9 WR :O that's hilarious/ridiculous


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2010)

wtf only 8.52? was expecting sub8 

lol, congrats Feliks, that's ridiculous O___O


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WAT
> 
> 9.36 (14.11) 8.02 8.19 (7.94) = 8.52
> 
> WAT



If serious, wow, just wow.
He only broke his previous official single 3 times in 1 average ...

Can't wait for video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WAT
> 
> 9.36 (14.11) 8.02 8.19 (7.94) = 8.52
> 
> WAT



Congratulations, Feliks! Totally amazing!


----------



## Meep (Jul 10, 2010)

Good thing he didn't break the fishbone WR.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 10, 2010)

Feliks, YOU, are a motherf---ing speedcubin BOSS!


----------



## riffz (Jul 10, 2010)

gj


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 10, 2010)

o.o


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> o.o





Neo63 said:


>




```
_____                  _____                                      
 /     \                /     \
 |     |                |     |
 |     |                |     |
 \_____/   ___________  \_____/
```


----------



## chris w (Jul 10, 2010)

all i can say is WOW
and videos please


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2010)

Videos will be up in ~ 30 hours

Best results were

3x3 avg
4x4 single/nearly WR avg - stupid double parity on last solve
5x5 average - OMG SOOO CLOSE
2x2 avg FINALLY SUB 3!
Sq1 19 avg
OH - fail
pyra - fail etc
BLD: DNF 59 2 edges :s :s
6x6: 2:4x avg
4x4 BLD DNF 9:22 off by a fair bit, i messed up a center comm.


----------



## Erik (Jul 10, 2010)

I vote for making new WR categories, one for Faz and his life-less stuff and one for normal people. If we don't... I quit 
ur ridiculous


----------



## Reptile (Jul 10, 2010)

Faz = MONSTER!
Amusing that my 21.4 average last night became a shocking 42 but at least everyone was noob friendly and I stayed in a good mood !

Cheeseburger single - 13.1
Cheeseburger 4x relay = 6.2X

Wish I started with the relay >.< would have been sub 1 if my stomach didn't already have a pack of oreos + cheeseburger unsettled in it and the first one was sorta chewy and went down badly in 40s.

Epic day overall anyway and going to work more on cross as not having proper inspection planning mastered (when I cube I rarely ever time myself and I usually have a random bad cross) + nerves = had to do cross 3 times on one 2h solve >.<. I also found my OH F2L being faster than cross rather amusing. On that note, happy with a competition sub 30 and hanging out with a cube superstar was amazing.

Not sure if I will be going to Waikato comp but I'm going to continue with the brutal practice I have been doing over the last 3 weeks and spend less time gaming.


----------



## revengelee (Jul 10, 2010)

o_o OMG


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2010)

oooooooooooookay this is getting crazy

When people were just starting to get more sub-10 averages. You're clearly a class above the world..

F*cking congratulations man 

I think people will just ignore your 3x3 times and go for 'WR after Feliks'


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 10, 2010)

You are mad!!! 
3x3 1 round all sub.10 and 3x3 final 8.52 avg. 
I can only say congratulations


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulation Little Monster! AWESOME 

_Feliks, I can't wait to hugging you_, *J'adore*


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2010)

Feliks, you're not doing it right. The first sub-9 average shouldn't be that much below 9 .


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations Feliks! Nice job again! 

I like how the live results says at the 4x4x4 single: WR - yes. 

I love how he could be placed at 12th in the single world ranking with his average.  (And he is placed 7th at single ranking. )


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

Erik said:


> I vote for making new WR categories, one for Faz and his life-less stuff and one for normal people. If we don't... I quit
> ur ridiculous



this.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 10, 2010)

come here, boy, gimme a hug! you deserve it! 



irontwig said:


> Feliks, you're not doing it right. The first sub-9 average shouldn't be that much below 9 .


Feliks is not going to enough competitions to pull off a Bubka. Plus, in speedcubing, pulling off a Bubka isn't really interesting. Destroying old World Records is.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2010)

18:30	Faz	ahaha
18:30	Faz	my counting solves
18:30	Faz	1:12.90 1:13.06	1:14.46	
18:30	Faz	dankoen's counting solves
18:30Faz 1:12.55 1:13.06 1:14.46


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

[18:32] <Tim_Major> you shoulda paused 0.12 less per solve.


----------



## AnsonL (Jul 10, 2010)

lol..i wouldn't have any money to go to wellington


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 18:30	Faz	ahaha
> 18:30	Faz	my counting solves
> 18:30	Faz	*1:12.90 1:13.06	1:14.46*
> 18:30	Faz	dankoen's counting solves
> 18:30Faz *1:12.55 1:13.06 1:14.46*



That is really cool


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you know...

...Dene stole a poster from a bookstore?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ill get the cheeseburger relay vid up sometime


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you know...

... Dene is naughty for stealing a poster.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 9.36 (14.11) 8.02 8.19 (7.94) = 8.52



:confused:---------------Congrats Faz!

And congrats to the 35.55 also....!

Many thought that 9.21 should stay for a looong time.......they had..........wrong

Maybe we shall open FIF ("Faz Investment Fund") so he can go and compete more.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 10, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> Maybe we shall open FIF ("Faz Investment Fund") so he can go and compete more.



NO. We need to stop him from competing so much. He must be taken out. 8.52 is unacceptable.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations Feliks! Well done.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2010)

Morten said:


> Congratulations Feliks! Well done.



STILL NO SUB MORTEN SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Jul 10, 2010)

My mom just told me about this record.
I wouldn't mind sponsoring 100 euro's to the FIF.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Feliks! Well done.
> ...



Lol.  I was actually pretty happy when I saw that you "only" got a 7.94 single.  Still sub8 is cool.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Did you know...
> 
> ...Dene stole a poster from a bookstore?



And what tempted you to do this crime, Dene? Bahahaha


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Amazing world records!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 10, 2010)

srsly wtf.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2010)

Just so amazing. 

This morning Joey and I woke up and had a chat for about 30 minutes outside then all of a sudden he just said "OMG I DIDN'T TELL YOU ABOUT THE NEW WR" and I suspect it terrified the neighbours it was such a sudden outburst...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 10, 2010)

Erik said:


> I vote for making new WR categories, one for Faz and his *life-less stuff* *and one for normal people*. If we don't... I quit
> ur ridiculous



You do know that you spent 1 hour 21 minutes and 39 seconds breaking world records in your life, right?


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

Was anyone else's free chocolate coffee flavoured? :S


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Was anyone else's free chocolate coffee flavoured? :S



It is tiramisu flavoured. ;]

Also I have lucky judging skills.


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya hate that stuff :s


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 11, 2010)

Ew cheeseburger relay.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't eat it then. No chocolate diet ftw.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

The free chocolate was yuck, no wonder it was 'free'.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh.
My.
GOSH.

Feliks is my new hero.
DEMANDS VID.

Yeah.
I call hacks.
HACKS.
MOAR HACKS PL0X? STOP HAX... >_> *cries*

And here I am in awe of Nakajima's 6.57 lucky solve on YouTube...
Were all of the solves non-lucky?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sucks that Haixu just beat this 4x4 single


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sucks that Haixu just beat this 4x4 single



not really. for faz yeah.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2010)

8.52 avg, woah. Congrats Feliks.


----------



## Forte (Jul 11, 2010)

good thing meep still has his fishbone wr


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

Forte said:


> good thing meep still has his fishbone wr



for now.


----------



## Forte (Jul 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > good thing meep still has his fishbone wr
> ...


----------



## Reptile (Jul 11, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> Feliks is my new hero.



I'm responsible for the fan club. Currently working on the template for registration forms. (fully sarcastic btw)

I didn't get to eat an of my chocolate, Rei hates the taste of coffee but the female OOOOER CHOCOLATE thing kicked in and she devoured it all.


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

:S bad chocolate is bad


----------



## Reptile (Jul 11, 2010)

Good Oreos are good!


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 11, 2010)

May I please say I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU now?
nvm2late, but you better not be like 'lol I won't sub-8.5' at your next few comps.


Congratulations, Feliks.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 12, 2010)

I met the FFOMC :]


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 12, 2010)

congrats feliks, thats so insane. Does anyone have the scrambles by any chance? And awesome 2x2 average, you're getting too many 1.xx's, stop it


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 12, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> \ Does anyone have the scrambles by any chance?



Dene is putting them up tonight.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 12, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol look at the results.......
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealand2010
And he still has the wr on the site, no updates yet for haixu yet


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2010)

Article


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2010)

> remains the only person in the world to have achieved a sub-10-second average.


ahah.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> I met the FFOMC :]



<3<3<3


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > I met the FFOMC :]
> ...



xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------

